# how much does a 75 and 90 gallon tank cost?



## SAMhap (Jun 20, 2010)

need some help.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

More details...

new or used?

Condition if used?


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Big Al's often puts the 75s on for $99.99 especially during boxing week. 90s run around $160 I believe. During boxing week you could get 2 75s for a few bucks more than 1 90. That would be my choice.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

It's cheap on boxing days if you can wait that long, if not, I would buy show room condition used ones.


----------



## SAMhap (Jun 20, 2010)

gucci17 said:


> More details...
> 
> new or used?
> 
> Condition if used?


i would say used because it's cheaper.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

I would have sold you my 75 gallon show room setup, but someone already called me and gave me an offer I simply cannot refuse, completely decimated the competition of offers lol. Hopefully the guy keeps his word, if not I have backup buyers.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

A general rule of thumb for a good showroom condition tank no scratches is $1 per gallon. Anything with a few scratches usually $0.75 -$0.50 per gallon. Brand new tanks are about $2.00 per gallon.


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

I got a great deal on my 75 gallon. tank in great condition, metal stand that had some rust. I lightly sanded and treated with tremclad. glass tops and 48inch double strip light for $225. and she threw in a aquaclear 70.

as far as just a 75 gallon tank, ask around. who knows what indoor jungle is doing with all those left over tanks they have.......


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Philip.Chan.92 said:


> I would have sold you my 75 gallon show room setup, but someone already called me and gave me an offer I simply cannot refuse, completely decimated the competition of offers lol. Hopefully the guy keeps his word, if not I have backup buyers.


Glad you found a buyer for that tank and it had a nice setup too! The person offer you more than what you're asking for?

Also you can get a 75 and 90 gal tank from FREE to $400. It just depends how long you're willing to wait.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Checkout this Ad on Kijiji -

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-acc...um-Stand-Filter-and-Heater-W0QQAdIdZ220246059

Good luck


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

dl88dl said:


> Checkout this Ad on Kijiji -
> 
> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-acc...um-Stand-Filter-and-Heater-W0QQAdIdZ220246059
> 
> Good luck


That's an excellent deal. 
Someone should jump on it.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

Fish_Man said:


> Glad you found a buyer for that tank and it had a nice setup too! The person offer you more than what you're asking for?
> 
> Also you can get a 75 and 90 gal tank from FREE to $400. It just depends how long you're willing to wait.


After everything gets done I will update everyone on my recent activity with setups, complete with pics of my 90 gal setup, still in the works 

P.S. I am getting a lot more than what I was asking for, but I am offering a bit more than what other people are.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-accessories-Aqua-Comfort-Aquarium-Systems-W0QQAdIdZ220136158

this interesting...I've never seen this before


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Philip.Chan.92 said:


> After everything gets done I will update everyone on my recent activity with setups, complete with pics of my 90 gal setup, still in the works
> 
> P.S. I am getting a lot more than what I was asking for, but I am offering a bit more than what other people are.


Alright! Can't wait for the pictures.


----------



## Tigercga (Mar 26, 2006)

Just curious, how can you tell if an used tank has no copper or chemical residue left over. If you want to keep reef, it can not tolerate any copper chemical.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

You wash it out thoroughly, and if you are worried, bleach it, then vinegar it.


----------



## SAMhap (Jun 20, 2010)

ahh who cares if i got a 75 or 90, i got a 55 for $80, that includes the tank, stand, glass lids, heater, sponge filter.i think its awesome. going to turn it into a nice medium size hap or peacock breeding tank.


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

SAMhap said:


> ahh who cares if i got a 75 or 90, i got a 55 for $80, that includes the tank, stand, glass lids, heater, sponge filter.i think its awesome. going to turn it into a nice medium size hap or peacock breeding tank.


great deal Sam! yeah man, you can get the same effect out of a 55gal. I've had one before, same width and height of most 75 gal, but 75 gallons are deeper, hence better for bottom feeders like plecos.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

SAMhap said:


> ahh who cares if i got a 75 or 90, i got a 55 for $80, that includes the tank, stand, glass lids, heater, sponge filter.i think its awesome. going to turn it into a nice medium size hap or peacock breeding tank.


That is an amazing deal! I just picked up a 35 gal that includes everything plus fish and plants for $60


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

Good score FishMan, don't forget to post some pics when you get it all set up


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Will do.. I should post what I have now... lol


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Fish_Man said:


> That is an amazing deal! I just picked up a 35 gal that includes everything plus fish and plants for $60


Nice pickup. BTW, does it come with the stand?


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

dl88dl said:


> Nice pickup. BTW, does it come with the stand?


yes it came with a stand  just a metal one


----------



## SAMhap (Jun 20, 2010)

hey guys why don't we all set up our new tanks and show it's pictures. 
just a suggetion


----------



## missindifferent (Jun 25, 2010)

What's a show room condition tank? Nice equipment that looks new?


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

missindifferent said:


> What's a show room condition tank? Nice equipment that looks new?


Nice enough to put in your living room.


----------

